

Ask HN: What do you use for SSL load balancing? - newman314

There are the usual suspects: nginx, Apache, F5 etc. But I would like to know what has worked out the best for you and why.<p>I also seem to remember a startup posting on HN about how they built a lightweight(ish) SSL proxy specifically to terminate SSL connections but can not remember the name for the life of me so I would appreciate any help if anyone else on HN remembers.
======
arete
You're probably thinking of stud (<https://github.com/bumptech/stud>). Haven't
tried it but looks great on paper!

I currently run FreeBSD clusters with pf and varnish for load balancing, so
relayd is my choice for SSL.

~~~
newman314
Ah, thanks! That was it.

------
iSloth
What is the purpose of this, to offload the SSL processing to the "load
balancer" appliance/software?

Or just to find a load balancer that has support for SSL traffic?

~~~
newman314
To offload the SSL processing.

------
anthony_franco
I handle it in nginx with the SSL Module. Haven't implemented it in other
servers. But with nginx it was set it and forget it.

------
pedoh
There is stunnel (www.stunnel.org).

